# Any favorite animated shows among us furries? (furry oriented and not)



## Jakinator178 (Jan 10, 2017)

Asking out of curiosity, as the only shows that seem to hold my attention are those with animation... (Really trying to get into other shows like Burn Notice, Brooklyn Nine Nine, and Arrested Development) 

Non-Anthro:
Sealab 2021
Archer
Simpsons (haven't watched in a good bit, but always a winner)
Rick and Morty

Anthro:
My Little Pony Friendship is Magic
Littlest Pet Shop (I love the pets, but hate almost all human characters, as well as too many cop-outs.)
Bojack Horseman
Bedfellows


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 10, 2017)

Don't normally watch animated shows, but my favorite is Samurai Jack.

And an upcoming new favorite I think will be Final Space (it's not until 2019, grr).


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Jan 10, 2017)

I really like watching The Amazing World of Gumball, We Bare Bears, 
Recess(A+ Disney show), Star vs. The Forces of Evil
[I usually watch them on KissCartoon, but hey, who dosen't]
And this ones not an animated but I like it, Brooklyn Nine Nine.


----------



## Xaroin (Jan 11, 2017)

Technically DBZ, otherwise I've outgrown all the other ones. I still am looking for a good anime that has a good story and NO EYE CANDY.


----------



## nerdbat (Jan 13, 2017)

If going for all-time favorite, then certainly Cowboy Bebop. I can talk about it for hours and days, but a guy nicknamed Digibro already made a vid on Youtube about just how strong and impactful this show may be, so I digress. 

From "currently watching" ones though, I'll choose Hunter x Hunter. It's really one of those cases when I have a_ very _hard time explaining why this show is great - on a surface, it looks like your typical teenager-oriented anime (Naruto, Dragon Ball Z, etc), but in reality, it shatters every expectation, twists every trope and cliche you can find in this style of anime, builds an increasingly complex story with mature, existential, and sometimes downright dark themes (like genocide or natural selection), and constantly switches from one genre to another without ever losing its flow. In other words, it's anything _but_ your typical teenager anime - some go as far as to say that HxH can ruin any other battle anime, since you won't be able to watch something like Naruto or Bleach with a straight face anymore.


----------



## biscuitfister (Jan 13, 2017)

Ed, edd, and eddy.  Invader zim.  And others


----------



## ExtinguishedHope (Jan 13, 2017)

Futurama had always been a favorite of mine. For anime suggestions, I'd say Durarara! and Tokyo Ghoul are some good shows to watch.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Jan 13, 2017)

1)  Attack on Titan






2)  Hunter x Hunter






3)  One Punch Man






Let's go old-school for these next two.

4)  Detonator Organ

(Can't find a good clip.  But check it out)

5)  Princess Mononoke






6)  The entire Ghost in the Shell series


----------



## Mobius (Jan 13, 2017)

_How It's Made._


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 13, 2017)

Ok, here's my list(in a random order):
-Archer
-Psycho Pass
-Tokyo ghoul
-Rick and morty
-Futurama
-Steins Gate
-Puella Magi Madoka Magica (seriously, watch this one, it's rather unexpected)


----------



## Badger94 (Jan 14, 2017)

Gravity falls


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 15, 2017)

Ren and Stimpy, Rocko's Modern Life, Catdog, Duckman, Timon and Pumbaa, Danny Phantom and Regular Show to name a few. Sadly, the first six have been cancelled, and Regular Show is about to be


----------



## Karpish McKarp (Jan 21, 2017)

Anime list would take too long. All I'm gonna do is agree with nerdbat and say that Cowboy Bebop is the best creation ever. 

As for non-Japanese animated shows...
I've been getting into the new(er) Voltron series on Netflix. It's by the same people who did Avatar the Last Airbender, which will always hold a special place in my heart as well. 
I also like Steven Universe, though that one is a pretty popular one as it is and isn't really a big surprise. We Bare Bear's is wonderfully quirky. And I REALLY like Archer more than I thought I would. That first episode almost turned me off of that show for good. I guess it was a pilot, though, and was bound to give mixed reviews. I was into MLP;FIM for a bit but kind of fell off the bandwagon. 

Mm. Right now I've mainly just been watching anime, though. I bought a subscription for Crunchy Roll, I'll be damned if I'm not going to use it as much as possible.


----------



## Karpish McKarp (Jan 21, 2017)

Xaroin said:


> Technically DBZ, otherwise I've outgrown all the other ones. I still am looking for a good anime that has a good story and NO EYE CANDY.


I will always suggest the hell out of Cowboy Bebop. Though one of the characters dresses a little suggestively (no where near the 'eye candy' you see in much of today's animes).

Another good one of which I don't remember having any 'eye candy' at all is Baccano! It has an interesting plot, even more interesting, diverse character's, and a good mix of genres involved in it (Comedy, Action, Romance being a few).

Edit: Plus the train featured on that show has a funny name. *snicker*


----------



## galaxy-meow (Jan 21, 2017)

I like Steven Universe and MLP:FIM.
The Last Airbender > Legend of Korra, but both were enjoyable.
I can't think of anything else that isn't the usual old kids cartoon (Teen Titans, Disney's House of Mouse, Ducktails...etc etc)

Not going to bother listing anime, there's too many and a lot of them are moe.


----------



## Nekomura (Jan 24, 2017)

I like a lot of anime. My top three are Elfen Lied, Puella Magi Madoka Magica, and Diabolik Lovers (the last one is a guilty pleasure). I wish I could recommend Blue Exorcist/Ao no Exorcist, especially since my fursona was partially inspired by the main char, but I only liked the first 9 or 10 episodes of the first season. *shrugs*


----------



## Sagt (Jan 24, 2017)

Code Geass
Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood
Guilty Crown
Shinsekai yori


----------



## Alex K (Jan 25, 2017)

Mah favorite animal show growin up was Nightmare on Elmo Street.
They was good significant claws and rabies for my horror taste : )


----------



## Fortebx (Jan 25, 2017)

Girls Und Panzer(because tanks since i play world of tanks lol)
High School of the Dead
MLPFiM
Sword Art Online
Pokemon, especially XY, original, Jhoto and Hoen
Digimon
Yugioh, 5D's ftw 
Phoenix Wright Ace Attorney

to name a few right off of my mind


----------



## Starbeak (Jan 25, 2017)

I have way to many I like.

Putting all of this in spoilers but listing 1 from each category as my top favs if you don't want the wot =D

1) Super Mario Brothers Super Show ~ 2) Pinky And The Brain ~ 3) American Dad  ~ 4) Inuyasha ~ 5) Cyanide And Happiness

Be prepared for wot tldr... Here we go: (Tried to organize them for easy read)



Spoiler: Favorite Animated TV Shows Organized



TV Series 80s And Under: Garfield and friends ~ Heathcliff ~ He-man ~ Captain N The Game Master ~ Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles ~ Denver The Last Dinosaur ~ The Adventures Of Teddy Ruxpin ~ Disney's Adventures Of The Gummy Bears ~ Care Bears ~ Alvin And The Chipmunks ~ Bugs Bunny Show ~ Charlie Brown And Snoopy Show ~ Dungeons And Dragons ~ The Flintstones ~ Fraggle Rock ~ Funtastic World Of Hannah Barbara ~ G I Joe Real American Hero ~ Gumby ~ Hello Kitty's Furry Tale Theater ~ Incredible Hulk ~ Inspector Gadget ~ The Jetsons ~ Superman ~ Super Mario Brothers Super Show!!!!!!!! ~ Spider Man ~ Snorks ~ The Simpsons ~ Pound Puppies ~ Popeye ~ Pink Panther ~ Paddington Bear ~ Pac Man ~ Winnie The Pooh ~ Muppet Babies ~ Mighty Mouse ~ Marvel Action Universe ~ Legend Of Zelda ~ Thunder Cats ~ Tom And Jerry ~ Woody Woodpecker ~ Transformers ~ Mickey And Donald ~ Voltron

TV Series 80s And Over: Batman ~ Beavis And Butthead ~ 2 Stupid Dogs ~ Aah Real Monsters ~ Addams Family ~ Sam And Max ~ Sonic The Hedgehog ~ Super Mario Brothers 3 ~ Aeon Flux ~ All Dogs Go To Heaven Tv Series ~ Alvin And The Chipmunks ~ Angry Beavers ~ Animaniacs ~  Attack Of The Killer Tomatoes ~ Beast Wars ~ Biker Mice From Mars ~ Captain Planet ~ Celebrity Death Match ~ Chip N Dale Rescue Rangers ~  Courage The Cowardly Dog ~ Cow And Chicken ~ Critic ~ Daria ~ Darkwing Duck ~ Dexter's Lab ~ Dilbert ~ Mission Hill ~ Mickey Mouse And Friends ~ Mega Man ~ King Of The Hill ~ Iron Man ~ I Am Weasel ~ Home Movies ~ Goof Troop ~ Futurama ~ Freakazoid ~ Family Guy ~ Ed Edd And Eddy ~ Ducktales ~ Duckman ~ Droopy Master Detective ~ Pinky And The Brain ~ Pinky Elmyra And The Brain ~ Powerpuff Girls ~ Johnny Quest ~ Ren And Stimpy ~ Rocko's Modern Life ~ Roswell Conspiracies ~ X Men ~ Walt Disney Anthology ~ Carmen Sandiego ~ Tiny Toon Adventures ~ The Tick ~ Taz Mania ~ Talespin ~ Sylvester And Tweety Mysteries ~ Super Mario World ~ Spongebob Squarepants ~ Space Ghost Coast 2 Coast ~ Southpark ~ Smurfs ~ Pokemon Indigo League

TV Series Millennial (2000s +): Jimmy Neutron ~ Brak Show ~ Harvey Birdman ~ Moral Orel ~ Robot Chicken ~ Sealab 2021 ~ 12 Oz Mouse ~  American Dad ~ Aqua Teen Hunger Force ~ Archer ~ Avatar ~ Back At The Barnyard ~ Beast Machines ~ Biker Mice From Mars ~ Brandy And Mr. Whiskers ~ Camp Lazlo ~ Catscratch ~ Chowder ~ Cleveland Show ~ Drawn Together ~ Land Before Time ~ Krypto The Superdog ~ Justice League ~ Johnny Test ~ Johnny Bravo ~ Grim Adventures Of Billy And Mandy ~ Gary The Rat ~ Game Over ~ Frisky Dingo ~ Foster's Home For Imaginary Friends ~ Evil Con Carne ~ Emporer's New School ~ Duck Dodgers ~ Drinky Crow Show ~ Lilo And Stitch Tv Series ~ Flapjack ~ Mission Hill ~ Oblongs ~ Penguins Of Madagascar ~ Proud Family ~ Samurai Jack ~ Robot Jones ~ Venture Brothers ~ Superjail ~ Squirrel Boy ~ Sitting Ducks ~ Sheep In The Big City ~ We Bare Bares ~ Regular Show *RIP* <3 ~ Adventure Time ~ Amazing World Of Gumball ~ Bob's Burgers ~ Reboot ~ Skunk Fu ~ Total Drama Island ~ Loud House ~ Animation Domination HD ~ Mike Tyson Mysteries ~ Rick And Morty

Anime: Inuyasha ~ Bleach ~ Dot Hack Series ~ 07 Ghost ~ Ah My Goddess ~ Another ~ Arashi No Yoru Ni Himitsu No Tomodachi ~ Asura Cryin ~ Clannad ~ Dragon Ball ~ Dragon Ball Z ~ Full Metal Alchemist ~ Shin Chan

Youtube old and New: Happy Tree Friends ~ Cyanide And Happiness ~ Shut Up Cartoons ~ Arby And The Chief ~ Red Vs Blue ~ Camp Camp ~ Annoying Orange


----------



## Inzoreno (Jan 25, 2017)

I'm really not into much animated stuff these days, but what I do like are:

Bojack Horseman
Death Note
Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood and original
Wolf's Rain
Avatar: The Last Airbender


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 11, 2017)

SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> Detonator Organ


----------



## Egon1982 (Feb 24, 2017)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned Thundercats which is popular among some of us furries


----------



## DeathMetalDeer (Feb 25, 2017)

Metalocalypse and Regular show.


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Feb 25, 2017)

A lot of stuff already mentioned. I've been enjoying the anime 'Seven Deadly Sins' (Nanatsu no Taizai), though I wouldn't read too much into the title. Also worth a mention but probably already well-known would be the US animated TV series, Steven Universe.


----------



## Mandragoras (Feb 25, 2017)

Xaroin said:


> Technically DBZ, otherwise I've outgrown all the other ones. I still am looking for a good anime that has a good story and NO EYE CANDY.


I immediately thought of _Texhnolyze_ and _Haibane Renmei_. Zero fanservice, excellent storytelling and character writing, lovely art, strong direction, the whole shebang. (_Wolf's Rain_ might also interest you, although there is one character who is shirtless fairly often, so I guess there's some female gaze going on there...?)

Honestly, my all-time favourite animated series are probably _The Tatami Galaxy_ and _Alien Nine_. I've also binged the better part of the _-monogatari_ series—I'm on _Owari_; it's pretty dope—but that's harder to recommend unless you already have a significant weeb power level. But then, _Alien Nine_ is even harder to recommend regardless of how much Japanimation you've subjected yourself to, so I dunno. I'm weird.


----------



## AustinB (Mar 1, 2017)

This thread is old as balls but I'll list some animated shows I like.

Anime:
Death Note
Tokyo Ghoul 
The Dragonball franchise
Attack on Titan
Cowboy Bebop
Hunter x Hunter
Naruto/Naruto Shippuden (Yeah, I went there)
Full Metal Alchamist 
One Piece
Seven Deadly Sins
Boku no Hero
Black Butler
Inuyasha
Plastic Memories
Hyper Police
Sailor Moon
Gundam
YuruYuri
Pokémon
Fairy Tail

Non Anime:
Danny Phantom 
Ed Edd n Eddy
Avatar: The Last Airbender 
The Legend of Korra
Ren and Stimpy 
Dexter's Lab
Hey Arnold!
King of the Hill
Futurama
South Park
Rick and Morty
Steven Universe
Beavis and Butthead
The Simpson
Bojack Horseman 
Metalocalypse


----------



## Mandragoras (Mar 1, 2017)

_Hunter x Hunter_ and _Fullmetal Alchemist_ are probably the two best shows in the shounen action/adventure category, for my money. Were I to be a bit more liberal with labelling, I'd put _Kill La Kill_ up there as well, but that's more of a send-up of '80s action conventions and "battle vixen" shows, so I don't really class them together.

_Steven Universe_ is a good time, for sure, and a fine children's show. Been meaning to get to _Rick and Morty_ and _Bojack_ for a while now, but I'm slow to the uptake...

I don't think I've seen anyone mention _Courage the Cowardly Dog_ yet. That show was wild.


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Mar 1, 2017)

Recess is some good stuff


----------



## Twylyght (Mar 4, 2017)

Gargoyles
Gravity Falls
Samurai Jack (new episodes start on Adult Swim in March!)
Starwars Rebels
Tron:  Uprising
Cowboy Bebop
Space Dandy


----------

